

Show HN: Dumpstr.io – private Twitter for thoughts (closed beta open for a day) - syonip
https://www.dumpstr.io/hackernews

======
DannyJamus
Loved the landing page design. What animation library did you use?

~~~
syonip
Thanks! We used an animation library called Skrollr.
[https://github.com/Prinzhorn/skrollr](https://github.com/Prinzhorn/skrollr)

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Would you be able to speed it up a little? Scrolling through it on my desktop
meant the animations would crawl along (not lagging, just very slowly
animated).

------
kafei
I am getting an SSL mixed content warning on your landing page.

~~~
syonip
Thanks for noticing! We are on this ASAP. some google font we're fetching with
http...

------
JonesPepo
Looks nice and sleek. How is this different than evernote?

~~~
syonip
Thanks for the feedback!

I find evernote quite cumbersome... Like some big heavy animal :) We focus on
simplicity. We have quite an extreme zero-organizing philosophy (you can read
about it in our blog - [https://medium.com/@dumpstrio/why-we-built-dumpstr-
io-e16b96...](https://medium.com/@dumpstrio/why-we-built-dumpstr-
io-e16b96a90ebb) )

Also, clever context based search engine (try it out).

P.S No elephants were harmed during the writing of this comment

~~~
JonesPepo
Cool, might give it a try. If this doesn't work you can consider a stand up
comedy career :D

------
drnetae
hey captain, just signed up, just making sure, am I ok inviting "outsiders"?

* liked the star in the front page :)

~~~
syonip
Yeah sure, the closed beta is open for the day. Invite anyone you want.

*click on the start again it will give you more funny stuff :)

